# My boy found a Chupacabra skull



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Found it near Del Rio. I think it's a raccoon, but it doesn't seem to exactly match any of the raccoon skull pics I've found online. What's it?


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

small javelina


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

T.C. said:


> small javelina


I dunno, them chompers are awfully dull (look at the bottom).

edit: googled javi pics and that cranium is definitely different. It must really be Chupacabra!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

T.C. said:


> small javelina


 Yup


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Yet another poor Javelina that has been ripped apart by a Chupacabra!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Seems it's a chupalina or javicabra. Even more rare than chupacabra.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It's what's left of a very old javelina.

TH


----------



## bronco1 (Oct 25, 2007)

I think that may be a young Badger.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Raccoon


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Definitely a chupacabra! The orbital sockets are a dead give-away


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's a shot of it next to a Javi skull, and a little better shot of the skull itself. 



















southtexasreds said:


> Raccoon
> 
> http://www.promiselandranch.net/Images%20and%20Buttons/Skulls26.jpg[IMG][/quote]
> 
> Thx for the pic, I think that's what it is.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

this is a chupa skull


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ lol...


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

wth is that ^

Looks like hog bottom jaw with a goat or sheep topper?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

zrexpilot said:


> this is a chupa skull


 thats a backwoods staple remover.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

justletmein said:


> wth is that ^
> 
> Looks like hog bottom jaw with a goat or sheep topper?


close its a javi bottom with a spike on top.

this was when i was first learning to do euro mounts, well i boiled the spike to long and lost all the nose and the javi was shot in the brain and that fell apart as well. so im looking at all these pieces and whalla, a chupa skull was born.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

reeltimer said:


> thats a backwoods staple remover.


lmao



zrexpilot said:


> close its a javi bottom with a spike on top.
> 
> this was when i was first learning to do euro mounts, well i boiled the spike to long and lost all the nose and the javi was shot in the brain and that fell apart as well. so im looking at all these pieces and whalla, a chupa skull was born.


nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

It might be a skunk?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Brad Luby's missing chihuahua. 

Sorry......too much nog in my egg.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Baby sasquactch


----------

